# Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armor Review



## big ben

*Gtechniq C5 wheel armor review*

*Price & Availablilty:*
£23.49 inc VAT for 15ml

*Used on:*
Compomotive alloy wheels 17x8

_The wheels were taken off and cleaned_









*Manufacturer's Product Information:*
Independently proven to outlast other rim coatings, C5 uses a unique chemical bond to become the functional surface of your rims making them dirt and brake dust repellent as well as being much easier to clean. A single application lasts up to one year.

*Manufacturer's product Instructions:*
(off the bottle) As C5 forms a chemical bond with your rims it's essential they are free from any contaminents, waxes or oils. Dab C5 on the applicator pad, wipe onto the surface and immediately remove residue with a microfibre.

_To make sure the wheels were free from any previous sealant or any oils i used Gtechniq P1 on a white chemical guys hex logic pad and DA polisher speed 5 _









_For the bits the DA couldnt reach i used a german foam applicator_









_The backs were done to_









*Packaging:*
The packaging is the typical red and white label and branding of GTechniq. The theme is carried forward from their website and full range of products. Simple and very effective.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
C5 is a clear liquid which has a fairly strong solvent smell to it.

*Cutting and Cleaning power*
N/A

*Ease Of Use:*
Its extremly easy to use, just dab a tiny amount of product on one of the applicators supplied, wipe on and then a light buff with a microfibre. The only problem i had with it was that it was difficult to see where i had applied it on the wheel, so i ended up using more product than i needed to, but it buffs off easily even if you do use too much.

_C5 and the applicator, i didnt get any pics during the application as i couldnt see it very well, but i applied in circular motions making sure i covered the wheel_









_Buffed off with Gtechniq microfibre_









*Finish:*
The finish it left on my wheels was quite frankly amazing, i am seriously impressed with improved gloss on my wheels. I really wasnt expecting it to be so good at all. I hope the photos does the product justice!

_the finished results and wheels looking shiny now
_


















*Durability:*
Gtechniq claim a single application can last up to one year. I use my car daily and do at least 150 miles a week so i will update monthly with how its getting on.

*Value:*
I used 3/4 of the bottle to do all 4 wheels. I did use too much product though as i couldnt see it on the alloy and i wanted to make sure it was fully covered. But even if you used the whole bottle, it looks to be great value even if it lasts 6 months, let alone a year.

*Conclusion*
The ease of use, the gloss it gave my wheels and the long durability claims have got me very excited about this product. The gloss really did shock me, its made such a difference, i didnt even think it was possible before today. I am looking forward to seeing how it copes with the winter and if the gloss fades over time. I will continue to update the thread monthly as i test the durability. I will be washing the wheels weekly with only PH neutral shampoo to see how long it lasts.










Overall DW Rating: *80%*

if this product keeps the gloss, cleans up easily and lasts even 6 months i would give it 90% for sure

Thank you to Rob and Pete at Gtechniq for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: 
http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c5-wheel-armour/


----------



## big ben

*Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armor Update 1*

First update;

the wheels havent been cleaned since the review, so 2 weeks of bad weather daily driving.

First observation is the wheels are definately cleaner with the C5 on rather than other sealants i have used in the past.

So the state of the wheels yesterday





































I cleaned just the faces of the wheels using Serious Performance shampoo, megs brush and rinsed using a watering can not pressure washer










After spraying the wheels dirt started streaming down the wheel










Aggitated and rinsed










Left this





































So far so good for the C5 then, looking nice and glossy again!

Next update i will try just pressure washing the wheels to see how much that removes, also i will remove the wheels to see how the backs clean up.


----------



## big ben

*Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armor Update 2*

Second update;

So this time i am using a pressure washer, wheels were cleaned last weekend with the same process as before. Since then i have done 100 miles over the week.

state of the wheels













































karcher K2.29 used


















Water was sheeting off and still beading very well, very pleased with it



























it wasnt quite a touchless wash, but it took most of the dirt off as you can see




































wheels were then finished with some shampoo and rinsed again and they are looking great.

Its really holding out and is performing as expected. Next update i will take off the wheels to clean the insides as they havent been touched yet


----------



## big ben

*Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armor Update 3*

Third update then...

managed to get time to take the wheels off yesterday so we can see how well they will clean up

The wheel









Hasnt been cleaned in here since the sealant has been applied




































Cleaned with pH neutral shampoo only













































Fronts done to and back on


















So the sealant has held up extremely well, very impressed so far. Looks to be a great buy considering the weather we have been having as well.

I will update again soon...


----------

